# The Walnut Bicycle Shop Lockport NY



## 1898Columbia (Feb 28, 2013)

Hello - I'm working on a bike I acquired recently and I was wondering if anyone else had anything similar.  It is a pneumatic safety and the headbadge identifies it as "The G.E. Nash Walnut, Lockport NY."  The Lockport Library found out for me that the Walnut Bike Shop was on Walnut St from 1902 to 1932.  Does anyone out there have a Walnut bicycle or know more about the shop?  I am assuming this was manufactured by a large company and that the badge was added on by the shop.  Thanks for reading and any thoughts.  I'll try to post a photo or two.  The chainwheel and crank are marked Fauber and the brake arm is a Corbin Duplex model 8.


----------



## bike (Feb 28, 2013)

*Wow*

nice just the way it is- there were a lot of MFGs within 100 miles of bufallo, and 100x more shops that had their own badges!


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 28, 2013)

Can you put up some more pictures of it? It would be nice to see close-ups from different angles.


----------



## 1898Columbia (Mar 3, 2013)

*A few more pictures of The Walnut*

I will post a few more pictures.  The bike was covered in white and orange house paint, which was very crusty, so I've decided to restore it.  Some of the parts have just been re-nickleled.  Do the little half-round cut-outs in the bottom bracket mean anything?


----------

